# Gladsax Küstenwobbler



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

Ich hab mal ne Frage,

und zwar will ich mir einige Küstenwobbler zulegen, da ich im März das erste Mal nach Fehmarn zum Belly Boot angeln fahr.

Aus dem Forum geht ja hervor das die Gladsax Küstenwobbler ganz gut sind. Jetzt meine Fragen an Euch. Welche Farben sollte ich kaufen, wie schwer sollte ich sie wählen und wo bekomme ich sie günstig her.

Auferdem hab ich zwei verschiedene Modelle gefunden, welcher ist den der bessere? Hat ja bestimmt jeder seine Vor oder Nachteile, aber welchen sollte ich kaufen, oder lieber beide.
Hab Bilder von beiden angehängt, wenn es klappt.


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

*2. Bild*

und das noch


----------



## havkat (27. Januar 2004)

Moin Stefan!

Der obere ist der "Fiske." Den nimm man ruhig min Jung! 

Die abgebildete Farbe wird oft im kalten Wasser verwendet.

Pack noch ein paar im blau/grün - silber (tagsüber) und schwarz (Dämmerung/nachts) dazu.
Das ganze in 16 u. 20g und feddich.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. Januar 2004)

Moin Stefan,

der obere ist ein Gladsax - den Köder auf dem unteren Bild halte ich für einen Sölvpilenblinker.

Fliegt ziemlich weit und nicht schlecht vom BB, einer meiner Lieblingsköder.

Farben für Gladsax??? Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander -

Rot /Schwarz ist aber nie verkehrt.
Gewicht 20 gr. oder 16gr.

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

Danke Havkat,

also Fiske, aber wo kann ich die gestellen. In Bayern gibt es wenig Meerforellen, deßwegen haben unsere Angelgeschäfte keine solchen Wobbler. Wieviel muss ich für einen solchen Wobbler beszahlen?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## havkat (27. Januar 2004)

Bei unserem Werbepartner Thomas Kubiak. 

Klick


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2004)

havkat hat die Bezugsadresse Nummer eins schon genannt#6

Da du schreibst das du vom Belly fischen willst
da geht das untere Modell(schwarz-Kupfer oder schwarz Silber) hervorragend auf unsere Bartelträger. Vom Belly fische ich den gerne in 27g...lässt sich total kontrolliert und sauber fischen. Ist meisst meine erste Wahl.





von Strand nehme ich meisst 20g und dann sehr gerne diese Farben...nur wenns dunkel wird dann auch dunkle köder. haben ne tolle Silouette.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Januar 2004)

Wenn du etwas kreativ bist, dann nimm die Rohlinge von Kubiak!
Billiger wie 1,50 Euro wirst du sie nirgendwo bekommen!

Meine persönlichen lieblingsfarben: oliv/silber, blau/silber, orange/gold und schwarz/kupfer.


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Januar 2004)

Ace, da haben sich unsere Postings ja überschnitten 

Wie ich sehe haben wir in etwa den gleichen Geschmack


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2004)

@mario
:m


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

Danke schön auch euch beiden,

hab vorhin mit dem Dominik vom ehem. Vögler gesprochen. Er hat mir gesagt, dass er am 19.03.04 seinen Laden nach Umbau neu aufmacht und dann sehr viel Meerforellenköder hat.

Er will sich da glaub ich mit drauf spezialisieren und hat schon sehr viel in Dänemark bestellt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Januar 2004)

> Wie ich sehe haben wir in etwa den gleichen Geschmack



Auch bei Frauen oder sollte das nur den Farben gelten?:q :q :q 

Sowie Du mehr als 10 Rohlinge bestellst, bekommst sie für 1,18 €. Der Preis ist unschlagbar und ich habe selbst jetzt schon mit schneeweißen(Heizungslack) schöne Dorsche geangelt. leider hat Kubiak nur Gladsax Fiske Rohlinge in 20g!:v  Preislich kommt aber keiner mit! Der Gladsax Tobi ist allerdings auch nicht zu verachten!
Kostenpunkt 3,55€. 

Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung das die Farbe völlig egal ist. Nur die Körderführung zählt und das der Köder im Wasser ist! naja vielleicht noch Kontraste. Bei Sonnenschein dunkle Muster und bei bedeckten Himmel helle Muster und im Dunkeln fängt beides. Ich bevorzuge dann auch meist dunkle Gladsax Fiske in 20 und 27g!


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Januar 2004)

Ich kann dazu keine Aussage machen, ich kenne die Frau von Ace nicht


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

weil Ihr von Köderführung sprecht. Ist klar schwer zu beschreiben, aber wie führt man den einen Mefowobbler?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Januar 2004)

Den Gladsax Fiske führst Du auf Dorsch am besten so, das gerade kurz vom Grund geführt wird(kein Kraut und keine Hänger) und so langsam wie möglich. Vom BB ist das kein Problem. Auf jedenfall mit paar Spinnstopps. Auf keinen Fall monoton fischen! 

Auf Meerforelle ist es besser etwas schneller zu kurbeln und dann einfach einen Spinnstopp einlegen. meist kommt dann der Biss in der Absinkphase. Zwischen langsam und schnell wechseln. Im Winter aber langsamer kurbeln als im späten Frühjahr(Wassertemperaturen ab 7°C ). Ab der Zeit kannst sogar Turbo Speed einlegen und die Meerforellen finden den Haken trotzdem! ich wechsel dann öfters das Tempo und lege dann abrupte Spinnstopps von 2-3 Sekunden ein!

Probier es aus!


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2004)

@BB-Angler


> Auch bei Frauen oder sollte das nur den Farben gelten?  :q:q:q



wenn es um Frauen geht bevorzuge ich die Farb-combo
"dunkelbraun - zartrosa :q:q:q

ob das auch beim gladsax fängig ist;+ :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Januar 2004)

Diese Farbe habe ich irgendwo noch rumliegen. Allerdings schwarz mit gay farbenden zarten rosa! Wenn ich den Wobbler finde , mach ich mal ein Bildchen davon


----------



## MeFoMan (28. Januar 2004)

Wo wir gerade das Niveau verlieren: :z 

Kommt ein Mann in den Puff: 

Er: "Ich möchte eine gaaaaanz schwarze haben "

--> Er bekommt sie und geht mit ihr auf's Zimmer. 

Sie: "Wie hättest du's denn gerne?"

Er: "Zieh dich ganz auch und spreiz die Beine..."

Sie: "Und jetzt?"

Er: "Kannst die wieder anziehen!"

Sie: "?????!???"

Er: "Ich hab 'ne schwarze Leder-Couch und wollte mal sehen, ob rosa Kissen dazu passen":g 

Gruß

Markus



PS:
Sorry, ihr wisst ja, eigentlich bin ich der Moralbeauftragte, aber manchmal geht es mit mir durch


----------



## Fischbox (28. Januar 2004)

Die Küstenfraktion ist das allerletzte:v !!

Ich schäme mich echt für euch#t :q :q  #6!


----------



## mot67 (28. Januar 2004)

sportkarstadt in HH am hauptbahnhof löst grade ihre angelabteilung auf, da gibts noch ne menge gladsax fiske, hab 2,83euro bezahlt.
haben allerdings nur noch recht bunte dinger da. auch sonst sind alle artikel nochmals um 30% runtergesetzt, auch schon vorher reduzierte sachen. auch viele baleno klamotten(watjacken,regenjacken,fleece)


----------



## grieme (29. Januar 2004)

Moin Zusammen !
Das is ja mal interessant. Bei Kubiak gibts Gladsax Rohlinge ??:z 
Muß ich mir unbedingt besorgen:m :m 
Frage. Mit was für Farben lackiert ihr denn die Teile? und: Sind da die Ösen zum Befestigen der Sprengringe schon dran ?
Bitte antwortet#h #h , die Teile muss ich haben.
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Fischbox (29. Januar 2004)

Die Ösen sind schon dran, was du aber auf der HP von Kubiak auch sehen kannst.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Januar 2004)

Jedenfalls haben die Rohlinge das gleiche Innenleben und sehen aus wie ein Gladsax Fiske in 20g. Man sollte sie aber  abschleifen, da sonst der Lack schwer drauf hält. Die Fische merken den Unterschied aber nicht und auf dem Rohling steht auch nicht "Gladsax Fiske 20g". ich lakiere sie  einfach weiß! Fangen dann auch super!


----------

